# Flaxseed



## Thumper

Just wanted to share with you all that are going this route or supplementing with homecooked, that I'm seeing some GREAT results with Flaxseed. I have been using it in the Powder form, sold at most health stores, I even put my husband on an oatmeal/flaxseed breakfast the last few weeks and HE is even singing the praises.

Gucci's stools are now back to perfect! Not too soft, not too hard. We went through a period of digestive "adjustment", so to speak, but now it looks like everything is working like it should be.

I did alot of research on flaxseed, and decided to make it part of her diet, I am glad I did  I just use a small sprinkle of powder about 3-4 times a week.

As With any supplement, or NEW addition to any diet, ease in SLOWLY, with a small, TINY, amount and make sure there is no reaction. These studies are often done on healthy dogs, so if your dog has a pre-existing condition or food sensitivities of any type, talk to your vet first  That's my disclaimer! hehe

They also sell Flaxseed oil supplement for dogs at many online stores, but the ingredients are the same as what you would buy for humans, the only real difference is some add "beef" or liver flavorings. Some pet food manufacturers are starting to add it to commercial food since the research is pointing at healthier dogs, better immune systems and digestive track regularity.

Here is some info on Flaxseed and Dogs:

Flaxseed is receiving a lot of attention for many reasons. While other plant seed sources like corn, sunflower, peanuts and others are great sources for the polyunsaturated fatty acids omega-6, flaxseed is one of a few vegetable sources that contain the essential fatty acid (EFA) omega-3.

Scientific studies concur about the health benefits for omega-3 fatty acids, which show that this type of fatty acid is required for infant growth and development. Other studies have shown that cholesterol is significantly lowered with the inclusion of flaxseed oil to the diet. New research also indicates that alpha-linolinic acid, one of the omega-3 fatty acids, aids greatly in the circulatory system and acts as an anti-inflammatory agent. Another beneficial side product of the omega-3 fatty acids is that it bolsters the autoimmune system and it's capacity to fend off immune disorders

Another major plus for the addition of flaxseed oil to animal feeds is the high fiber value that it contains. While most other whole grains contain large amounts of one type of fiber, flaxseed contains both soluble and non-soluble fiber. Recent studies have shown that both types of fiber found in flaxseed are very important in different areas, with the soluble fiber aiding in the circulatory system and the insoluble aiding in the digestive process.
All the components found in the flaxseed work together, creating a synergetic effect for the well being of animals in particular. In dogs, especially who need higher amounts of high quality, easily digestible sources of polyunsaturated fatty acids, the addition of flaxseed in the diet is apparent in increased activity, healthier coats and skin and in a higher resistance towards diseases.

more Flaxseed info :
http://www.answers.com/topic/flaxseed?cat=health

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Kara - wow, that is so interesting. I've been thinking of adding it to my hubby and my diet lately, but never thought about adding it to the dogs' food. I have trip planned to the natural food store this weekend and I will see if I can find the powder form.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Thumper

I've added it to our diet, too. My husband is raving about the stuff. I read it is great for women and can even put breast cancer patients in remission quicker than chemo. That is fascinating to me.

The one thing I noticed, is Gucci's stools got ALOT better when I added it.

I am putting it in my oatmeal a few times a week, but I think I will start adding it daily.

Look in the organic section where they sell various flours, etc. it should be there. They sell it in seeds, oil, or like a crushed powder (which is what I got)

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

I've been using Flaxseed for myself for a while. If you have a Trader Joe's near you, it is ground up and kept near the cereals.

Kara, what was the improvement in her stools? (Trying to figure out what "a lot better" means - more firm or softer)


----------



## Thumper

Not "too" firm, not "too" soft, I guess is the best way to describe it. She isn't needing a butt bath EVERY time, which is a relief. lol 

I think rock hard stools are just as bad as loose ones, because that means the body isn't passing toxins in a timely manner. I guess the same goes for the animal world, constipation probably isn't a good thing for any living being 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Just a very unscientific note--- I believe that Jasper is allergic to flax--- now I may be projecting my own issues on him as I get a rash if I eat flax. But when Cash came in and he started eating Cash's pro-plan-- most of his itching went away. I did a side by side comparison to his old food and the only thing I could see that was different was the flax. In my exhaustive search for a better kibble without flax-- I did find some evidence that it can cause itchy skin. A lot of the allergy formulas leave it out. 

So I think for most dogs it is probably a good thing--- but if you do start adding it and notice itching it may be the cause.


----------



## Thumper

I'm sorry!  Bummer.

That's why I put the "disclosure" on the OP. lol, Some dogs are going to be allergic to it, So far, I haven't reacted it, and I am allergic to EVERYTHING.

I just took a bite of a powdered donut from the Walmart bakery and my throat is itching like crazy, and I'll probably start wheezing here soon. Joy! All over ONE tiny bite.

Stinks.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Interesting observation, Missy! Thanks for posting them.

Kara, I see. Regular butt baths are no fun, and they can quickly stain the hair too. Ugh!


----------



## Missy

Kara, aren't you supposed to be gambling right now?


----------



## Thumper

Ehh, that is next weekend.  Leaving Thurs, and coming back Sun.

I am taking a much needed break from the chaos of 7 kids. Hubby had to take the twins to church for some catechism (sp?) orientation, the boys are happily playing games and the other 2 daughters are watching a movie...a rare moment of quiet 

Kara


----------



## Missy

nice.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Kara - 

I haven't made it yet to the whole food store but I did look at the grocery when we went this morning. I saw pills and the oil version, but no powder form there. I was reading the back of the oil version and it did say that if you take blood thinners or asprin therapy, to discuss it with your doctor first. I always buy whole grain bread that has flax in it and never realized the blood thinning properties that flax must have. Darn it! I'm on asprin therapy and blood pressure medication so I guess I should wait and talk to my cardiologist before I try it on a more regular basis.

Thought I would mention this in case any one else is on any type of blood thinners, etc.


----------



## Thumper

I think that was on the link I posted, too, but it is definately worth mentioning. But it would make sense, flaxseed does effect or balance your cholesterol levels.

The amount in the bread is probably minimal, but I'd still ask your doctor about it.

I have a history of heart disease in my family, so I guess I should start eating more precautionary, ehh?

Here is what it said in the link I posted at the bottom of the first thread:
_Consumers should consult their __healthcare__ professional for information on flaxseed products and interactions with medications and other remedies. More specifically, the omega-3 fatty acids in flaxseed may increase the blood-thinning effects of such medications as aspirin or __warfarin__. Flaxseed may help a group of medications known as statins (lovastatin, simvastatin, etc.), which are given to lower blood cholesterol, to work more effectively._

_S_o, it probably depends on dosages, which your doctor would be able to advise you.

I wish more doctors were more knowledgeable on diet instead of relying so heavily on medications for everything. I cringe everytime I go the pharmacy, my medical bills are crazy.. Insurance companies are a joke, but I won't go there. lol
_Kara_


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I agree that there is probably a minimal amount in the bread. I've gotta have my bread so I will still eat that with flaxseed in it :biggrin1: 

In my rush out the door this morning I didn't have a chance to look at the link you provided. I'll read up on it now for more info


----------



## Thumper

Let me know what your doctor says. I'm curious!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

it's not necessarilty flaxseed that you need to take to supplement with the omega's....it's in food based on salmon as well, in fishoil you find the omega 3-6-9 as well, 

Sierra gets Purina Proplan Salmon and Rice, it has it naturally, but I from the start have added Omega 3-6-9 oil over it, the special one for dogs....

Also I take the supplement human version of it as well, it's really great stuff....for all kinds of areas, skin, brain, digestive system, nails and hair.....

I have also once advised it to parents with a child with mild ADD, as I had read several articles and have been to workshop about neurological research regarding learning, and they had found out how the Omega acids strength the myelin covering the transportation part of the neurons in the brain. And therefore strengthening connections in the brain.
After 3 months the child had made real progress!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I just read the link you provided and it is very interesting. I especially liked that it could possibly lower blood pressure. My dream would be getting off of the blood pressure medication one day, especially since I am only in my early 40's. Right now I am only on a baby asprin a day (very small dose), so I can't imagine that the asprin has thinned my blood that much! Unfortunately heart disease runs in my family so I would like to try any preventive measure I can!

I need to try to remember to call and ask one of the nurses at my doctor's office next week.

I just may see if I can find the seeds, too. How do you use the powder form / what do you put it in?


----------



## dschles

It never ceases to amaze me what I learn on this forum! I think I will start adding flaxseed to the smoothies I make for the kids and me. There was a good article on flaxseed on the Dr. Sears site -- http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041700.asp. I found it when searching for smoothie recieps with flaxseed.


----------



## Suuske747

http://www.mind1st.co.uk/omega-3-6-9.asp

here's commercial but informative page on all 3 omega's


----------



## Thumper

I have tried the fish oil supplement, but I was allergic to it. Salmon is not one of my favorite foods, I will eat it occasionally, but not enough to get any benefit. The flaxseed is the most palatable way, I just sprinkle it in my oatmeal or cereal. I've seen hubby just mix it in water and drink it.

What's funny, is that I really started researching it for Gucci, but decided the whole family could use it! I think the smoothie ideas are neat 

Cathy, My husband is on a baby dose of aspirin (self medicated, not by a doctor) and he wanted to add the flaxseed anyways. I should bug him to check with the doctor, but like you, it seems like such a small dose to him so he's not worried. The "powder" looks more like crushed seeds. It isn't super fine, but somewhat course.

The link to Dr. Sears didnt' work,but I searched the site for the article, Here it is:

FABULOUS FLAX: THE RICH NUTRIENTS IN FLAX

Flax oil and flax seeds are being rediscovered as true health foods. They definitely merit being included on any top-ten list of foods that are good for you. Flax is not a new food. It is actually one of the older and, perhaps, one of the original "health foods," treasured because of its healing properties throughout the Roman empire. Flax was one of the original "medicines" used by Hippocrates. Flax could be dubbed the "forgotten oil." It has fallen out of favor because oil manufacturers have found nutritious oils to be less profitable. The very nutrients that give flax its nutritional benefits - essential fatty acids - also give it a short shelf life, making it more expensive to produce, transport, and store. Yet, those who are nutritionally in the know continue to rank flax high on the list of "must have" foods. Because of the flurry of scientific studies validating the health benefits of omega 3 fatty acids, flax oil has graduated from the refrigerator of "health food nuts" to a status of scientific respectability. I seldom leave home in the morning without having my daily tablespoon of flax oil or 2 tablespoons of flaxseed meal. Besides being the best source of omega 3's, flax oil is a good source of omega 6, or linoleic acid (LA). Sunflower, safflower, and sesame oil are greater sources of omega 6 fatty acids but they don't contain any omega-3 fatty acids. Flax oil is 45 to 60 percent the omega-3 fatty acid alphalinolenic acid (ALA).

In addition to nutritious fats, flax seeds contain other nutrients which make eating the whole seed superior to consuming just the extracted oil: 
Flax seeds contain a high quality protein. 
Flax seeds are rich in soluble fiber. The combination of the oil and the fiber makes flaxseeds an ideal laxative. 
Flax seeds contain vitamins B-1, B-2, C, E, and carotene. These seeds also contain iron, zinc, and trace amounts of potassium, magnesium, phosphorus, calcium, and vitamin E and carotene, two nutrients which aid the metabolism of the oil. 
Flax seeds contain over a hundred times more of a phytonutrient, known as lignin, than any of its closest competitors, such as wheat bran, buckwheat, rye, millet, oats, and soybeans. Lignins have received a lot of attention lately because of possible anti-cancer properties, especially in relation to breast and colon cancer. Lignins seem to flush excess estrogen out of the body, thereby reducing the incidence of estrogen-linked cancers, such as breast cancer. Besides anti-tumor properties, lignins also seem to have antibacterial, antifungal, and antiviral properties.
Flax seeds, because they contain some protein, fiber, vitamins and minerals, and lignins, are more nutritious than their oil. Yet, for practical purposes, most consumers prefer simply using the oil for its omega-3 fatty acids and not having to bother with grinding the seeds. But nutritionally speaking, it's worth the trouble to grind fresh flax seeds (say, in a coffee grinder) and sprinkle them as a seasoning on salads or cereals, or mix them into muffins. When buying seeds, be sure they are whole, not split; splitting exposes the inner seed to light and heat and decreases the nutritional value. Or, buy pre-ground flax seeds, available as flaxseed meal. One ounce of flaxseed meal (approximately 4 tbsp.) will yield about 6 grams of protein, and 8 grams of fiber. Back to top
7 HEALTH-PROMOTING PROPERTIES OF FLAX

Flax oil, flax seeds, and the omega-3 fatty acids they contain are good for your health. Here are some of the ways flax helps your body. 
*1. Flax promotes cardiovascular health.* The ultra-high levels of omega-3 fatty acids lower LDL (bad) cholesterol levels. Fish oils and algae are also good sources of essential fatty acids. 
*2. Flax promotes colon health.* It has anti-cancer properties and, as a natural lubricant and a rich fiber source, it lowers the risk of constipation. 
*3. Flax supplements can boost immunity.* One study showed that school children supplemented with less than a teaspoon of flax oil a day had fewer and less severe respiratory infections than children not supplemented with flax oil. 
*4. Flax provides fats that are precursors for brain building.* This is especially important at the stage of life when a child's brain grows the fastest, in utero and during infancy. A prudent mom should consider supplementing her diet with a daily tablespoon of flax oil during her pregnancy and while breastfeeding. 
*5. Flax promotes healthy skin.* I have used flax oil as a dietary supplement in my patients who seem to have dry skin or eczema, or whose skin is particularly sun-sensitive. 
*6. Flax may lessen the severity of diabetes by stabilizing blood-sugar levels.* 
*7. Flax fat can be slimming.* Fats high in essential fatty acids, such as flax, increase the body's metabolic rate, helping to burn the excess, unhealthy fats in the body. Eating the right kind of fat gives you a better fighting chance of your body storing the right amount of fats. This is called thermogenesis , a process in which specialized fat cells throughout the body (called brown fat) click into high gear and burn more fat when activated by essential fatty acids, especially gamma-linolenic acid (GLA). I have personally noticed that I crave less fat overall when I get enough of the healthy fats. A daily supplement of omega 3 fatty acids may be an important part of weight control programs. Back to top
USING FLAX OIL


Don't use flax oil for cooking. Oils high in essential fatty acids are not good for cooking. In fact, heat can turn these healthy fats into harmful ones. Add flax oil to foods after cooking and just before serving. 
Flax has many virtues, but it also has one vice: it turns rancid quickly. Healthy fats spoil quickly, with olive oil being an exception to the rule. (The fats with a long shelf life are the hydrogenated shortenings, which of course are bad for you.) To prevent spoilage, follow these tips:
Purchase only refrigerated flax oil stored in black containers. 
Keep your flax oil in the refrigerator with the lid on tight. Minimize exposure to heat, light, and air. 
Because the oil is likely to turn rancid within six weeks of pressing, buy flax oil in smaller containers (8-12 ounces, depending on how fast you use it). In our family, we go through approximately four tablespoons of flax oil a day, using it mainly in our School-Ade smoothie.

Flax oil taken with a meal can actually increase the nutritional value of other foods . Research shows that adding flax oil to foods rich in sulfated amino acids, such as cultured dairy products (i.e., yogurt), vegetables of the cabbage family, and animal, seafood, and soy proteins helps the essential fatty acids become incorporated into cell membranes. Mixing flax oil with yogurt helps to emulsify the oil, improving its digestion and metabolism by the body. 
Flax oil works best in the body when it's taken along with antioxidants, such as vitamins E, carotene, and other nutrients, such as vitamin B6 and magnesium. While a tablespoon of flax oil a day might not keep the doctor away entirely, it's bound to help.


----------



## Havtahava

Suuske747 said:


> Also I take the supplement human version of it as well, it's really great stuff....for all kinds of areas, skin, brain, digestive system, nails and hair.....


 That was exactly what drew me to flaxseed for my own use. I have terrible skin, nails & hair!


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Wow - I can't believe how much I am learning here! What a great forum! I am pre-menopausal so my hair is falling out like crazy (at least that is what I think is causing it!), so the flaxseed may help that, too! Sounds like a win, win situation :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Cathy, it does have a slight taste and a little odd (grainy) texture, but you get used to it pretty quickly if you stick with it. I've sprinkled it on my cereal, on my salads and other vegetables. My husband and daughter couldn't get past the texture & smell, so I am the only one who uses it here. 

By the way, if you get the ground flaxseed like the stuff found at Trader Joe's, you do want to keep it in the fridge also. Kara's post above reminded me of that - it will go rancid otherwise.


----------



## mckennasedona

Good for skin? Hmmm, I have a skin condition called Granuloma Anulare. No cure for it since it doesn't cause anything but small bumps in a circle pattern. Since the doctors refuse to work on a cure or they insist the cure is injections of steroids, I am always on the lookout for stuff that might work. I'll try the flaxseed. 
In my own mind I think it's sugar related but I haven't been successful in cutting refined sugar out of my diet. Brownies simply scream at me!!

If any of you give your dogs Missing Link, the first ingredient listed is flaxseed.

Susan


----------



## Thumper

Here is the brand I bought. Bob's Red Mill, they make alot of products, I am about to go look and see what else they have that may be of interest:

The link:

https://www.bobsredmill.com/catalog/index.php?action=showdetails&product_ID=175

or go to www.bobsredmill.com and search "Flaxseed" for other products.

Susan, Have you heard of Kevin Trudeau? He has written a few books on natural remedies, I actually saw him on TV last night talking about this, Here is his first book:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Cures-They-Dont-About/dp/0975599518/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3/002-5802341-4710417?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1189277463&sr=8-3"]Amazon.com: Natural Cures "They" Don't Want You To Know About: Books: Kevin Trudeau[/ame]

He also has a sequel out, and a "weight loss" version. See if your library has it, it is worth taking a look into, and heck....the flax is worth a try too.

I am so glad Melissa started this section of the forum.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

That's the same brand I use Kara. Is that what you also use for Gucci?


----------



## Thumper

Yes! That's it.



Kara


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara,

Very interesting you should mention Flaxseed because a friend just sent me an article on taking flaxseed oil for better hearing. I wear hearing aids and so does the gentleman that wrote this article. He has $5000 hearing aids in both ears and now thanks to taking flaxseed oil his hearing is returning! He says to take 1 tablespoon per 100 pounds of weigh per day. I am going to start taking the flaxseed oil and hope it starts helping my hearing!

Thank you for the good information!

Libby


----------



## Missy

My life was recently turned completely around by fish oil. I have a fibromyalgia and allergies and was constantly achy- I have a new doctor who told me a tablespoon (or more) of pharmaceutical grade fish oil a day would help with a lot of my complaints-- I though "oh great a quack" but within two weeks I felt better and when I switched to a real high quality oil (pharmax finest fish oil) I reallly noticed the difference. Just an FYI most fish oils are not made with salmon but deep sea water fish like mackerel. 

but enough about me--- I also try to give my boys omegas often.


----------



## Thumper

Libby, that is really cool that someone has such a powerful, beneficial, life changing result from it. I'm happy there is so much interest in it  I honestly thought this thread would die and vanish off the page in 2 seconds. lol

Missy, I will have to look into the oil you use, I have fibro too. But my pain meds for my IC help with it. I actually could go up on dose with the pain meds but I don't want to. I'm just dealing with the pain.

My rheumatologist tried to put me on Lyrica last month (it was just approved for fibro)... I had the WORST reaction I have ever had to a med in my life, I almost went to the ER. I still have a hive on my leg from the lyrica that won't go away 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kara, you are so bright and bubbly I forget that you have IC and fibro. It's amazing you stay so positive. It is worth a shot. I was really surprised.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

I just ran up to our local grocery, Publix, and found that they do carry the Bob's Red Mill Flaxseed Meal. I bought a bag and am going to add some to a rum cake I'm making tonight. Yum! I'll let you all know how it turns out!

I agree with you Missy - Kara, you are always so bright and bubbly, in spite of health issues that you have to deal with daily. You go girl!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I just started myself & hubby on krill oil. They are raving about how its 'supposed' to be so much better than fish oil. So we will see. Thanks for the info.
Kara, my mom has fibro also. I have to say its a hard condition to understand. Do you find thats the case with people you encounter?


----------



## mckennasedona

> Have you heard of Kevin Trudeau


Thanks Kara. I'll definitely find the book!

Susan


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Cathy and Missy  Believe me, I have days where I want to throw myself in front of a train, and I'm not even kidding... there were a few rough nights last week that come to mind  But we just have to cope with the cards we have dealt. Gucci is a good distraction for me, she is also a good snuggle pal when I feel bad.

Shannon.. I usually just don't tell people, unless it comes up in conversation. People don't want to hear about stuff like that, or whining/complaining. I guess if I want to run them off, I will ound: 

Susan, I'm not certain if he talks about what you have, but I know he does go over skin disorders. I am planning on checking out that library book again, in fact.....I'm heading to the website now  Let me know if you find anything useful.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

This thread now is of great interest to me now that I am being tested for a large array to problems, which may very well turn out to be Fibro. Once all my tests come back I will ask about the fish oil. How do you take it?? I do not eat ANY seafood at all, does it smell?? 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Laurie, 

PM me if you get the diagnosis. I really hope you don't, but I have tried just about every medicine you could think of to get the pain under control. Generally, most rheumys will start you off with Ultram and Neurontin, maybe Lyrica and Valium or Klonopin or Xanax.

Are you seeing a pain management doctor or a Rheumy? My doctor is actually "both" at his practice.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I am actually at my first stop at my GP - they drained me of blood Wednesday so I just have to hear the results. I am sure I will be moving on to a specialist soon as he gave me celebrex samples, and I took one dose & woke up next day covered in hives the size of oranges. not unusual for me as I am allergic to many meds, including sulpha. 
I am guessing it will be a week or so before I know anything for sure.


----------



## Thumper

What did they test you for? Lyme? They need to rule out lyme and arthritis and Lupus first. Find a really good rheumy, one that believes in, and treats Fibro. Some don't even believe in it, they think it is psychosomatic. lol....yeah right.

I know alot about pain meds, the one forum I go to, wanted me to be a moderator on the pain forum, but I said no...I don't like some of the moderators there, that forum is FULL of drama and fighting. No way. lol I like peaceful settings.

The Lyrica they tried on me last month really messed me up! I have a huge hive like thing on my leg that won't go away!!! :frusty: WTF? I need to start gravating towards natural remedies, because I have a tolerance to morphine, and I won't keep increasing the dose. I refuse too, my doctor doesn't believe in generics, so it is expensive for the real stuff, so I stay on a low dose just to take the edge off. But I'm noticing, I'm getting back to being afraid to eat anything again. It is such a vicious circle for me.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, that is crazy - I dont think I am anywhere close to needing Morphine, but I can say there is never a day when I am not in pain - somewhere in my body! They are checking for Lyme, arthritis, and I can only assume Lupus too. It is very interesting as I had periods (in the last 12 years) of chest pains, like an elephant was sitting on me, coming & going pain. Had every heart test in the world & told, I am fine - but why the pain??? No one could give me an answer. So now that I am having problems in my joints regularly, I wonder if they are related in any way. I guess we will see.
Laurie


----------



## Missy

Laurie, I am so sorry you are having a myriad of problems. Fibromyalgia is a diagnosis made by ruling every thing else out-- so as horrible as it is-- I hope you have that and not the others. Kara is right that they need to test for Lyme and Lupus and a slew of other auto-immune disorders. And although it is not technically an auto-immune disorder people with it often have or develop other auto-immune disease Absolutely, like Kara says find a doctor who believes in it.

Libby, I hope the flaxseed works for you.

Now about the fish oil: It has been proven to reduce all sorts inflamation which is pretty much the pre-cursor to all that can go wrong. Another very commercial but informative sight is Dr. Sears (the zone diet)

http://www.drsears.com/welcome.page (then click on silent inflammation on the left)

I also recommend his book "the anti-inflammation zone" very technical but easy to understand. He says if you do nothing else, no diet changes no excercise you can reverse silent inflammation by taking 1 tablespoon or more (like flaxseed- I have also heard 1TBLS per 100 lbs of high grade fish oil a day for chronic disorders- 2 tsp for general health)

My doctor recommended the Zone fish oil along with an all protein diet (I also have Crohn's disease) but that flour, starches and sugars were the worst. When I do the diet too, I feel even better. But it is really hard to stick to.

I decided not to take the Zone fish oil as it also has sesame oil in it and since I am highly allergic to a lot of things I didn't want to test it with something everyday as highly allergenic as sesame. So this is the fish oil that I have been taking as well as a link to the lowest price I have found on the web. It does not taste like fish at all- just oily orange flavor--- I like it better than the gel caps (other brands) that have a fishy after burp. I buy 6-12 bottles at a time and freeze it til I use it. First site has the best information, 2nd site the best price.

http://www.rockwellnutrition.com/product.asp?itemid=43&catid=32

http://store.renewalenterprises.com/e003pharm.html

The other fish oil that is supposed to be great (and easier to find at whole foods and vitamin shoppe) is Carlson's finest fish oil--- But I noticed the most difference when I switched to the pharmax.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...d=RLVMSM5EEKLBQCQUC4YFAFQKCQL00UNE?id=CL-1938

I have to say I feel like a new person. I have more energy, I am much less achy, my allergies are better, my mood is bette, and I feel more positive than I have in years.

I am also taking Magnesium at night instead of sleeping pills or muscle relaxers

http://www.jarrow.com/product.php?prodid=134

Sorry to ramble on- but I thought I would share my research (and try to save you all money so you can spend it on your furbabies) Even if you don't have fibro or other inflammatory issues I believe omega's are really beneficial-- I got my DH to start.


----------



## Thumper

Laurie, If I just had the fibro, I doubt I would need the morphine, but my bladder pain is beyond reproach, it is much worse than the fibro pain, but the two ailments often go together, most people with IC, have fibro. I also have Myofascial Pain Syndrome (MPS) lucky me, ehh? But the bladder pain has left me on the floor unable to move, or breathe.

I was opposed to going on pain meds for a long time...Until I realized that I was basically killing myself. Two and a half years ago, I had dwindled down to about 87 lbs (I am 5'8) I basically was afraid to eat or drink anything, because it would rip through my bladder like fire. And it sorta dawned on me, that starving myself wasn't the best route.. lol Since pain management, I've been able to get my weight up to about 115 and I feel alot better. I am a very stubborn person, let me tell ya!  I think I may ask to switch to the patch, since the summer is over. I was afraid of that one this summer when they wanted to switch me. I had this vision of going outside in the brutal heat and getting high as a kite and not able to life-guard the kids and dog! lol

Missy, thanks for the links on the fish oil, I am going to read up on it. I hope there isn't anything in it I can't have (I'm on a restricted diet from the IC, so that complicates my life). But I would much rather do something like that. The thought of being in and out of doctor's offices and pharmacies for the rest of my life is depressing.

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

I guess, this is another moment when you should count oneself lucky if you have only a minor thing ey.......

The omega 3-6-9 here comes in liquid capsules, so that's easily dosed and tasteles...perfect


----------



## Laurief

Thanks everyone, I will let you all know, when I know something.


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara, You sure have been through a lot and I sure hope you get all of your pain under control ~ bless you, I can only imagine. I sure am glad you have your little Gucci to cuddle with when you are not feeling well. 

Laurie, I hope they find out what is ailing you and you too start to feel better or hope the doctors can start treating you. 

Missy, you and Kara sure have a wealth of great information and now I am going to study up on it all and start eating my flaxseed! 

You know it really amazes me how much I learn from all of my Hav friends! - both for our babies and ourselves & families!

Thanks to all!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Libby - I appreciate your kind words!!


----------



## Missy

Libby, I think we need some updated photos of your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Thumper

Libby,

You are too kind! 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Shannon.. I usually just don't tell people, unless it comes up in conversation. People don't want to hear about stuff like that.
> Kara


I didnt think you would bring it up casually but i just know sometimes its hard to avoid telling someone what you are going thru at times.

My mom also has MPS. I didnt mention it because most people are like 'huh?'. She also devloped a severe allergy to latex from all her years as a nurse. If she gets around it she cant breath and causes her skin to literally split & bleed. All these things have made her pretty much a prisoner of her home. She has almost given up & she is only 62. We cant get her to seek out alternatives to try & help her. If you know of any good info i can send her that would be great.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, Shannon that's terrible  I know she can see a doctor for the pain, and probably get medicine to help for the allergy, granted, they would probably want her on steroids, and I personally HATE steroids, like prednisone, ugh. It is like making yourself a water balloon. 

Is she being seen/treated by anyone. Its a shame she feels like she has to stay home so much. I can relate, though. I went through a period like that because I was frustrated with doctors. I still do get frustrated with them.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I know she is on at least prednisone & she does see regular doctors. She feels they have done all they can for her. Its VERY frustrating esp. for my sisters who live near her in FLA. Now she doesnt even want to keep her car.


----------



## Laurief

So the tests are in - all negative!! Does that mean probably fibro????


----------



## Thumper

Eeks!

I'm thinking YES. It is time to see a rheumy  Look around, go to their websites and try to find someone that TREATS and recognizes fibro as a legitimate ailment.

Don't waste your time with a doctor that thinks you are a neurotic, stressed out woman. Believe me, there are doctors that truly believe that.

I honestly did NOT think I had fibromyalgia, I thought I had early arthritis, but when that doctor touched my "trigger points".....I almost FLEW across the room. 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for the input, now I just need to convince hubby that I should check out a specialist. I think he just doesnt want to believe it could be true.


----------



## judith

i buy some food prodcts from amazon, including bob's red mill muesli which has flaxseed and lots of other good things in it. the prices are good and postage is free. they have a natural food section. i am enjoying this discussion. judith


----------



## Thumper

Depending on your insurance, you may have to get a referral from you General Practitioner, or just pay a little higher copay, My copay is $10 more for a specialist, but it is definately worth it, a GP can only do so much. Make an appt!

But you would be surprised all of the HORROR stories I've heard from other women, so choose a doctor carefully, or find a forum and get the dish on good doctors. I've even heard of several women being told to go see a therapist, or ask if they have been "abused", etc. and not take their complaints/symptoms seriously. It never ceases to amaze me. I'm lucky I have a gem of a doc, but he goes through "whims" of wanting to try new stuff all the time, and that is kind of a pain, literally.

Shannon, that is so sad  I wish I had an idea, but is sounds like she is very frustrated and possibly depressed? Maybe encourage her to find a hobby or church, or something to get out of the house and do something she enjoys. That might help with her *spirit*, so to speak...even if it is a weekly bingo game.

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I plan on doing more research today, and also plan on putting together a history of all my issues in the last 15 years. It seems that each one individually meant not much, but when you put them together..... My specialists are $40 a pop so I have to be selective & know that I want to def. go to that person.


----------



## Missy

owe Laurie! I thought my co-pay was bad at $25. But you are worth it- but yes try to do the research first. good luck.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, it used to be $20 but since we own our own business and have to pay for our own Insurance, each year our premiums increase about 37% - it is crazy!! So we have to keep increasing our copays - but dont want to give up the No eferrals part as my son almost lost his finger &/or life over having to wait for a referral - so I wont give that up, so I have to do the copay.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I agree Laurie, we have a $20 co-pay but its $40 for specialists with no referral needed. I LOVE that option.


----------



## Thumper

Ours is $20 copay and $30 specialist with NO referral (gotta love that) but my doctor quit taking my insurance (Anthem) early this summer  I'm staying with him anyways, but at $145 a pop! Yikes. The good thing is, I only have to go in every 2-3 months and he mails my prescriptions to me for $5, so that was pretty cool,I guess.

I get SOOOO mad at my insurance company. They don't want to pay much for my medicine and they keep hiking up our bill. argh. But I agree, when you are self employed, they really STICK it to you! :frusty: 

Kara


----------



## Paige

My daughter went to the doctor yesterday and 5 tablets cost $85.00 with insurance. $160 total for all meds and doctor visit, but she finally feels better.



Laurie, I hope you have better luck than I have. I started to have problems after the birth of my first daughter. I no longer go to doctors. I have given up. If they tell you it's in your head just walk away, all that means is they don't know whats wrong, but can't admit it. I have lost my hearing in my left ear, allergic to almost all foods, ect.. but it's in my head. Good luck, hopefully you won't go down the same road I have.


----------



## Laurief

Paige, I am so sorry to hear that!! I wont give up. I am going to wait to see my Dr. in October and discus it at length with him, also show him my medical history , which he does not have all of- and take it from there. My problems also started after the birth of my kids, very interesting. In 10 years I have been to the Er three times for the chest pains - with all the tests negative!! That tells me a lot!! I hope you can get back to seeing a Dr. that you trust and feel good with, cause I am sure there is something that can help you!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Paige,

Don't give up!!!! There are a few good doctors out there, I've seen it time and time again....women going through alot of BAD ones, but then finally finding one that gets it. Have you checked on forums? If you post any questions on big ones about doctors you will get alot of PM's from people telling you good, bad or indifferent, if there are people in your area. That helped me, somewhat...But I found the rheumy on my own, I had just gone to him for pain management for my IC, and left with TWO more diagnosis. ound: I actually think they are all connected, like I have some BIG autoimmune disorder that is manifesting itself through it all, and the food allergies. Egads. Those blow.



Why did you give up? How many did you go see?

hugs,
Kara


----------

